#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  پیغام : Warning Unresponsive script

## reza_476

با سلام و خسته نباشید بعضی وقتها ضمن کند شدن سیستم در حین کار با ویندوز اکس پی پیغام زیر ظاهر میشود از چیست و چکار باید کرد؟ تشکر از راهنمایی شما

----------

*imanfc*,*NICHICON*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## reza_476

با سلام، استادان فن راهنمایی کنند.

----------

*imanfc*,*NICHICON*

----------


## imanfc

سلام 
وقتی به اینترنت وصلی این پیغام رو میده ؟
فکر کنم این پیغام مربوط به مرورگر فایرفاکس باشه 
از منوی help  گزینه  restart with add -ons disabled  رو انتخاب کن و مرور گر رو یا بار ریستارت کن 
فکر کنم مشکلت برطرف بشه 
موفق باشید 

*قبض برق زیاد اومده بود، نشون بابام که دادم ، یه سری تکون داد و پاشد رفت طرف کامپیوتر !
فکر کردم رفت کامپیوترو داغون کنه …
منم رفتم نزدیکتر ببینم چیکار میخواد بکنه ، دیدم رفته تو گوگل نوشته:
آموزش دستکاری کنتور برق !!*

----------

*NICHICON*,*reza_476*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## reza_476

با سلام، بله درست از مرورگر فایرفاکس است وقتی تعداد صفحات باز شده در آن محیط زیاد میشود فایرفاکس دارد هنگ میکند و علاجش انتخاب همان گزینه restart with add -ons disabled که با کلیک بر روی آن یک پیغامی همانند صفحه بالا ظاهر شده وگزینه safe mode را انتخاب کرده و صفحات باز شده بسته شده و سپس از نو باز شده و مشکل حل میشود
از *imanfc* تشکر میکنم.

----------

*NICHICON*,*Yek.Doost*

----------

